# fishing cypress creek



## txtroutkilla

i want to get into some white bass this week. I've been looking on google earth for good spots but have a few questions. The creek can be accessed under the kuykendahl bridge, is this legal and and is it legal to drive along the creek, there seems to be a trail a good ways down. How about parking on the end of woerner rd. and parking or driving in from there. Also, anyone have any info on the pond thats on the left? is it private? 

Any help is much appreciated, i have been reading this site for a while and i want to get into some bass and maybe catfish too. 

oh, and are guys keeping the fish outta there?

Thanks!


----------



## SwineAssassiN

i think the water may be too messed up bud


----------



## Maulwalker

I catch, keep and eat catfish out of Cypress Creek (way further upstream than the area you're looking at) several times a year. Never had a problem, but that's just anecdotal evidence on my part...nothing scientific. To be on the safe side, my wife didn't eat fish from the creek when she was pregnant with our kids.

If you're squeamish about eating catfish out of the creek, then just stick to the white bass. Those are essentially Lake Houston fish that temporarily swim up the creek to spawn.


----------



## txtroutkilla

SwineAssassiN said:


> i think the water may be too messed up bud


yup i was afraid of that, i may still go out and scout it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

This.



Maulwalker said:


> If you're squeamish about eating catfish out of the creek, then just stick to the white bass. Those are essentially Lake Houston fish that temporarily swim up the creek to spawn.


But anyhow, i've eaten many a catfish out of the creek.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Ok.. That Explains Alot..lmao.... J/k Bro... couldnt resist...
I fish the creek from eldridge to the river..I kayac it alot & theres a ton of places you can go.. weve pulled a few cats to 60lbs out of there too..with all the water the whites come up to Jones rd.. I havent caught many past there.. soaking minnows or chicken livers is good or FRESH crawfish will amaze you..
Ive ditch fished that place for 30 years...I45 & the creek has a long deep hole that allways has Crappie in it @ the bridge
Oxx..



That Robbie Guy said:


> This.
> 
> But anyhow, i've eaten many a catfish out of the creek.


----------



## txtroutkilla

after reading these replies.... I'm looking forward to a nice white bass or catfish dinner.


----------



## txtroutkilla

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Ok.. That Explains Alot..lmao.... J/k Bro... couldnt resist...
> I fish the creek from eldridge to the river..I kayac it alot & theres a ton of places you can go.. weve pulled a few cats to 60lbs out of there too..with all the water the whites come up to Jones rd.. I havent caught many past there.. soaking minnows or chicken livers is good or FRESH crawfish will amaze you..
> Ive ditch fished that place for 30 years...I45 & the creek has a long deep hole that allways has Crappie in it @ the bridge
> Oxx..


any places to buy bait around area or just catch some?


----------



## Chase4556

I have parked there at the end of woerner rd before. I have also driven back there. The ruts from people playing in the mud used to be decent, but they steadily got worse. This was 2 or 3 years ago. I don't know how they would be now.

That pond you are talking about is linked to that apartment complex right by it. You can park in the apartments and walk back there, but when we fished it, we never caught anything. Turned into us just drinking beer and BSing.


----------



## RSN

the white bass bite is still slow up around the cypresswood drive bridge near ravaneaux country club, the gasper-goo and catfish are there though


----------



## John_B_1

txtroutkilla said:


> any places to buy bait around area or just catch some?


OT's bait and tackle you can google it and it will pop up to tell you the location


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Theres the Bait bucket on 45/2920 good Hearty baits... Imho
I just tried a place today off 2978 & over 1/2 the minnows died within 3o mins before I could get back to my hole..I did manage 7 good whites & 1 cat before I called it


----------



## txtroutkilla

thanks all for the info, I'm hoping saturday will be a good day to get out there.


----------



## Mr. Mario

Ok I am little bit confused here. The thread started off with the subject of places to fish along Cypress Creek. Then it turned into places along Spring Creek. My brother in law fishes Cypress creek for cats and consistently pulls in 10+ pounders. He has yet to disclose the locale of the hole he fishes out of. I do know that he uses a john boat to get to it. BTW i think I will try my luck for crappie at I45 and Spring creek for crappie. My nephew and I used to ride our quads around there when Spring creek off road was open. Where exactly can I access Cypress creek?


----------



## txtroutkilla

Mr. Mario said:


> Ok I am little bit confused here. The thread started off with the subject of places to fish along Cypress Creek. Then it turned into places along Spring Creek. My brother in law fishes Cypress creek for cats and consistently pulls in 10+ pounders. He has yet to disclose the locale of the hole he fishes out of. I do know that he uses a john boat to get to it. BTW i think I will try my luck for crappie at I45 and Spring creek for crappie. My nephew and I used to ride our quads around there when Spring creek off road was open. Where exactly can I access Cypress creek?


cypress creek access- kuykendahl bridge right before you get to cypress wood. ill be out there saturday, hopefully the water is cleared up.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

txtroutkilla said:


> cypress creek access- kuykendahl bridge right before you get to cypress wood. ill be out there saturday, hopefully the water is cleared up.


Hopefully it doesn't rain as it's been forecasted today and tomorrow.


----------



## Bozo

Mr. Mario said:


> Ok I am little bit confused here. The thread started off with the subject of places to fish along Cypress Creek. Then it turned into places along Spring Creek. My brother in law fishes Cypress creek for cats and consistently pulls in 10+ pounders. He has yet to disclose the locale of the hole he fishes out of. I do know that he uses a john boat to get to it. BTW i think I will try my luck for crappie at I45 and Spring creek for crappie. My nephew and I used to ride our quads around there when Spring creek off road was open. Where exactly can I access Cypress creek?


I skimmed the entire thread and didn't see anywhere that Spring Creek came up in the conversation.


----------



## txtroutkilla

That Robbie Guy said:


> Hopefully it doesn't rain as it's been forecasted today and tomorrow.


looks like I'm screwed...


----------



## Mr. Mario

Bozo said:


> I skimmed the entire thread and didn't see anywhere that Spring Creek came up in the conversation.


Which creek does I-45 cross over?


----------



## rdkerrville

I used to fish Cypress Creek when I was a kid between Stuebner and Kuykendahl and we would catch plenty of fish. We used live crawfish for bait and small spoons for bait. We never ate any fish because back then the subdivision sewer plants dumped into the creek


----------



## TexasTom

Mr. Mario said:


> Which creek does I-45 cross over?


Cypress Creek runs under I-45 a bit south of Cypresswood Drive.

Spring Creek runs more NNW from where it flows into Cypress Creek in JJ Park.


----------



## sac-a-lait

I-45 crosses both creeks, Cypress creek just north of Parramatta, and Spring creek just north of where I-45 and Hardy toll road come together, Cypress creek flows into Spring creek which flows into the West fork of the San Jacinto river


----------



## Mr. Mario

Thanks for the info. I was a little confused on that one.


----------



## Plant guy

Ain't nothing wrong with eating from Spring Creek.... I would say the same for Cypress. Here's a Recent stringer from Spring Creek...... Ate em all by the way:


----------

